# the beers of years gone by



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I did not want to "hijack" the cheap beers thread , so thought I'd start a new one.
I was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the beer's that your dad or parent's drank? Or, for those of us that are "senior members", the ones we liked in our youth. You know, before they had "pull tabs" and you had to have an opener? 
My dad was always a Carling's black label guy. that was back in the day though, that Carling's was a very respectable brewer. I remember "fire brewed " stroh's being...well..fire brewed and had quite a good flavor to it. When I attended school in Cincinnati, I had my share of Hudepohl and Schoenling, all good locally brewed beers. Weideman was another good brew. In Cincinnati, I can remember going into a local pub with a empty gallon milk jug and them filling it with draft beer for like a 1.50 then taking it home and keeping it in the fridge. Of course on campus, they had "drink and drown" nights for like a $3 cover charge and all you can drink. There was no really light beer back then, least not that I recall.
Upon closing, Schlitz was very popular but they changed their formula and it quickly fell out out of favor. Recently though, the original formula was found in a safe or someplace simular and is now being brewed. Try it, it's really good! Look for the "old formula" or "original recipe" on the bottles.

Love to hear other's stories on the "beers of yester-year"


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Remember my Dad drinking POC beer. I remember one of my favorites was christian moerlen.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Billy (Carter) beer LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my grandfather and grandmother used to go thru old german 1 case of long necks at a time


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

weidemen was the beer of choice for my family...Grandpa always had me unload his LTD...a TRUNKLOAD of "weidies" into the garage fridge!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Duke, Iron City, Falstaf


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Stroh's and Hudepohl were always in the old man's fridge when i was a kid.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

My grandmother used to drink warm Stroh's or Carling Black Label. She used to send me to the store to buy it and I was only about 8 or 9 yrs. old. That was when everybody knew everyone.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hamms, Black Label, Falstaff. In the 70's I believe you could get a case of falstaff long necks for about $3.  Strohs beer, in my opinion, was Americas only fired brewed laxitive.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish they would bring Goebel back. I still remember what it said on the label. Brewed with the finest quality ingredients to achieve its distinctive light taste.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Goebel....that brings back some bad memories. Remember sneaking that first beer out of the garage fridge PBR me asap! Grandparents drank Bavarian. I don't know if they make it anymore. After some research It looks like Bavarian was the original Busch beer. Good thread.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pabst Blue Ribbon and Hamm's...oh yeah and Blatz was another one.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Gramps used to keep a case of Robin Hood Ale 16oz bottles hidden under a box his welder came in out in his garage and drink it at room temp.Grandma never knew this and we were told not to tell as the garage was also the place he hung his garlic out to dry.After working outside all day,sneaking his beer,before going into the house,he would eat a clove of garlic so grandma would not get within 20 feet of him because he stunk.She never had a clue. He got his first and only DUI at age 82 when he quit drinking because he couldn't put up with Grandma's " I told you this would happen if you drink".


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Rolling Rock in a fishbowl with a raw egg in the bottom. I still remember drinking the last few sips and the salted and peppered egg just sliding down as well...That was well over 35 years ago


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

My dad and his friends used to drink "Cinci Cream Ale" with the slogan "Who wants the handsome waiter." Not sure if any of you guys remember that, but he still says it was his favorite. He's 63, and his beer of choice now is Labatt Blue. Considering I was around 5 when they drank that stuff, I can't tell anyone how it tastes.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Pike said:


> I wish they would bring Goebel back. I still remember what it said on the label. Brewed with the finest quality ingredients to achieve its distinctive light taste.



I'd buy a 12'er of "Globule" if it made a comeback just for old times sake.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon and Hamm's...oh yeah and Blatz was another one.


Was it Hamm's that had the slogan " The one beer to drink if you're having more than one" ?

I had 30 cases of Goebel at my wedding. I told everyone it was a fine French beer. (pronounced "jobel" )


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

old milwalkee,dad and his buddydrank after fishing erie.i was a strohs man back in my days


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

I think "Shaffer" was the on to have if only having 1. My grandpa always had Duke or Kohler at the house.Dad had Bud or Black Lable


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember back in the 70's when I was in the milatary you could buy National draft beer at the club for 10 cents a glass or 50 cents a pitcher. Of course you did not feel real good the next day.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

beer- generic. white can with black letters. "beer"


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

foundationfisher said:


> beer- generic. white can with black letters. "beer"


yep...late 80's...$1.49/6 pack!

also JRupperts...$5.89/CASE!! and i believe only sold by the case


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

foundationfisher said:


> beer- generic. white can with black letters. "beer"


Believe it or not I have an unopened six pack of the generic beer. I bet it tastes real sweet aged !


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

These 3 were Dad's choices:
Olde Frothingslosh.."The beer with the foam on the bottom" was the slogan
POC Pilsner (Pride Of Cleveland)
Red Cap Ale

It doesn't seem that long ago mid '70s) that Coors was RARE around here as it was not pasteurized & expensive to ship refrigerated. Once in awhile someone would buy a truckload, ship it, & a select few would get a case or two. It was a real treat. Now you see Coors EVERYWHERE!
BTW, I drank Schlitz whenever I could get it while in Vietnam.
Mike


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Did anyone else drink Sterling? They were returnables and the first case was $5.50 and when you returned the bottles the next case was $4.50. This was in 1981/82. Talk about some rot gut. The hand gernades (7-8 oz) genesee cream ales,sure hit alot of signs with those empties.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I still have most of my beer can collection from back in the late 70's - early 80's. All are sitting in a bag in the basement....may have to take a few out & snap some pictures....

The old man used to drink Old Dutch. That cheep taste followed me into college, drinking OD, Little Kings (remember the King-Case with the small bottles???), Goebel (Pronounced: "Joe-Bell"...The Fine French Imported Beer), Red, White & Blue, and Generic Beer... The worst nights always had a pony keg of Old English 800 included in them somewhere.

I still also have my tap for the Genesee Beer Ball... do they still make these???

... no wonder I can't remember most of my younger days.....:Banane35:


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm trying hard to remember the name of the beer that had the bottle caps with a puzzle on the bottom side of the cap.

Anybody?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> These 3 were Dad's choices:
> Olde Frothingslosh.."The beer with the foam on the bottom" was the slogan
> POC Pilsner (Pride Of Cleveland)
> Red Cap Ale
> ...


Olde Frothingslosh had the nekkid fat broad on the label!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

squid_1 said:


> Did anyone else drink Sterling? They were returnables and the first case was $5.50 and when you returned the bottles the next case was $4.50. This was in 1981/82. Talk about some rot gut. The hand gernades (7-8 oz) genesee cream ales,sure hit alot of signs with those empties.


sterling was still around in the early 90's...it was about $7 for the first and $5.75 with return...drank many and it wasnt bad for the price!!!


gotta love a thread dedicated to BEER!!!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I've got an unopened can of "Dawg Pound Brew" or something like that. It was brewed for the Cleveland Browns. I wonder how good it tastes?


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember Sterling well. I always thought it was a good beer. 
I used to watch BPA King of TV bowling every Sunday and the commentator always pushed "that smoooooth Burger".


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Used to spend a lot of time with relatives in coastal Maine in the 70's. The big local beer in New England at the time was Naragansett. Had many a steamed lobster with Naragensett. Locally it was Strohs for me- a good tasting beer at the time but now tastes like crap.


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't remember what my Dad drank but, he only drank it because his his two brothers couldn't stand it. you could taste the barleys and the hops going down! It was nasty. 

On second thought maybe it was so I wouldn't drink it!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I remember POC--Pride of Cleveland. Folks at the bar used to call it Piss on Call. We owned Hunter's Inn in East Trumbull in the 50s early 60s. Then, spent much of my youth there growing up. My grandfather used to take me and my brother there after church every Sunday, later attended as a paying customer...heheheh POC and Black Label were the biggest sellers. We used to have Polka bands there on the weekends when the family owned Hunter's. Art Perko and others got some of their first gigs at Hunter's Inn.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

wasn't old enough to drink it but cost cutter beer which was the kroger brand of beer


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Pride Of Cleveland . I always thought POC was "Pilsner On Call"

I was part of the "3.2 beer" generation. It pretty much tasted like ginger ale gone flat but we didn't care. We were 18 and "legal". .


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

How about the old SCHLITZ ? I remember paying $1.05 for a six pak of Carlings Black Lable and they gave you a opener to go with it. If you took that opener and drilled a hole in the pointed end, you could attach a trebble hook to it and you had the best Northern Pike lure you could have. The best action and flash I ever seen. And thats the truth.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Billy Beer,,,,Hoppin Gator,,,,Red White & Blue,,,


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Would the beer with the puzzle be the original Red Dog?


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Iron City ................ now that was nasty beer. No wonder everyone in Pittsburgh liked it. Yeah, I drank my share, had a "friend" that would keep us supplied.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

i had a friend that would bring an 8 pack (some of you might remember when they sold 8 packs) of iron city to party's. it would sit in the fridge and he'd drink everyone else's beer and take the 8 pack home. I swear he brought the same 8 pack to every party!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Did we miss Little Kings ? Red White Blue

Anyone remember:
The Canterbury Inn
Fast Eddies
Werner and his Old Dutch!
Steve


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, I remember being in college in southern ohio, going out on saturdays and baling hay for a local farmer who paid us $3/hr , and supplied all the Sterling or Falls City we could drink - nasty stuff. Other low budget beers of the era were: Buckhorn lager , decent , (but you had to drink a bunch to feel it...) Old Dutch " the good beer" ( caption on the label !!!) was good cheap beer, Busch Bavarian ( before they " reformulated" it) was a real good beer, and we used to get Schoenling " Big Jug" beer ( 1/2 gal. glass jug, foam wrapped , non pastuerized ) couldn't let it get warm, or it'd go skunky !!! Also used to drink Bud, Rolling Rock and Miller - none of these beers are brewed the same anymore- mass production has changed them forever, sad to say. Now, I always make an excuse to make a trip to Pa., to stock up on Yuengling Lager and Porter ( had to sign a release last trip, stating that I was not going to re sell it ...) GB.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

This probably pre dates all of you youngun's,but Barbarosa was the beer of choice in our house.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Net said:


> Pride Of Cleveland . I always thought POC was "Pilsner On Call"
> 
> I was part of the "3.2 beer" generation. It pretty much tasted like ginger ale gone flat but we didn't care. We were 18 and "legal". .


Net, "Pilsener On Call" was on the side of the can in small lettering. I found this with a google search:

"P.O.C. Beer, produced by the Pilsener Brewing Company, located at Clark Ave. and W. 65th St. It was founded by Bohemian brewer Wenzel Medlin in 1892. The name Pilsener comes from the Czech city of Pilsen, where the light Bohemian lager beer was first made. The P.O.C. stood for many things, such as Pilsener On Call,  Pilsener of Cleveland, and Pleasure on Call, but many Clevelanders, most of them probably growing up with beer in their veins, called the beer Pride of Cleveland. 

In my earlier post I gave another interpretation of the "POC."


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My grandfolks used to feed the leftover mash from the POC brewery in Cleveland to their hogs.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone remember 'Old Dusseldorf'?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Mark V beer, "with 33% fewer calories" - it was light beer before "light beer" was a common term.

Who else here ever got bushwacked by eight of Robin Hood's 7-ounce crew? Like, maybe a lot of times?

Bear Whiz Beer - just kidding, that's from Firesign Theatre.


----------



## HemiTom (Oct 3, 2009)

I drank red, white and blue when I was on unemployment. It was cheap!


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Rude Dog, we used to burn up that Falls City in the early 80's. There was a carry-out in Oxford where you could get it for $4.99/case with your deposit. I always thought it tasted okay, you just payed for it the following morning. I also remember that the bottles had been re-used so many times that you could get tiny glass splinters from where they rolled down the conveyors. Our keg beer of choice was Sir Edward Stout, anyone remember that brand? Cost $18/keg with deposit. 

Ahh, good times, I think...


Pete


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i was a strohs man myself.they even sponsored our ball team for a few years.....til they figured out much beer we could actually drink!
but i remember my dad and some of his buddys drinking old dutch! that stuff tasted awful!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

ROCKS said:


> This probably pre dates all of you youngun's,but Barbarosa was the beer of choice in our house.


christian moerlein brews a Barbarossa now. Damn fine beer, too.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

sgofish said:


> Would the beer with the puzzle be the original Red Dog?


I'm thinking it was Lucky Lager. Came in a sealed box.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been collecting Beer Cans for about 33 years now, the wife lets me keep a few around the beams in the kitchen.
See how many you remember!


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

supersize said:


> Rude Dog, we used to burn up that Falls City in the early 80's. There was a carry-out in Oxford where you could get it for $4.99/case with your deposit. I always thought it tasted okay, you just payed for it the following morning. I also remember that the bottles had been re-used so many times that you could get tiny glass splinters from where they rolled down the conveyors. Our keg beer of choice was Sir Edward Stout, anyone remember that brand? Cost $18/keg with deposit.
> 
> Ahh, good times, I think...
> 
> ...


I most definitely remember Sir Edward Stout. Pretty powerful stuff and in the keg was the best way to buy it. For some reason the stuff in those wide mouth bottles seemed a lot stronger. Kind of like Colt 45. Guaranteed to make a fool of yourself after a few of either.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

havent seen Burger Beer or Genese Cream Ale mentioned, those were my uncles faves back in the late 70's when i was a kid, and what was that beer that always had paintings of someone fishing or hunting on it? seen a big collection of them at a yard sale this summer, almost bought them! some that i thought were really good but werent popular were Colders 33, Shaefer, Schlitz (red label, not malt), Colt 45 Ice ($1.25 a 40 oz, cheapest drunk you could get at that time, 8% alcohol malt liquor).....


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Buckeye was the beer of choice between the folks
place and mine. I always kept Buckeye on tap and
Buckeye Ale in the frig. My favorite was Old Dutch
at Raceway Park (before the nags took over) with
the favs in the lead #5, #99, #16. Mud flew and
Old Dutch in hand.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Mark V beer, "with 33% fewer calories" - it was light beer before "light beer" was a common term.


I remember Mark V - that was some seriously foul brew.
I drank some crap for a while in the early 80's called Top Cat. I think it was strained thru a litter box.


----------



## shawnbd (Jul 13, 2009)

My dad swears that the old 3.2 beer is the light beers of today. While out in Colorado Coors Light cans are still marked 3.2% Alcohol by WEIGHT. This ends up being about 4.1% ABV. So I wonder how many of the legendary 3.2 beers are "premium light beers" today. I wish I could have bought Coors Light at 18!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i spent a summer back in 1974 (? i think) working in st. paul, minnesota. bought a case of fox delux. was more like fox pee. most of it went down the john, without going through the liver first.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember my dad drinkin Blatz and Gennesse...He's been addicted to busch for a long time. My dad said when he started dating my mom my grandpa always had a keg of rolling rock in the kegerator in the basement. I guess when my dad showed up to pick up my mom for their first date when he was 17 my granpa said" How ya doin...there is beer in the basement, help yourself." My dad ended up drinking beer and bs'ing with my grandpa for a hour before takin my mom of their first date.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

My grandfather drank either Ballantine or Rheingold. I was just a kid so I didn't taste it. That's from the early 60's in Connecticut. 

3.2% was the maximum that kind of beer could be. Most 3.2% was 1.6%. Many of the above 3.2% beers were 3.3%. When the law changed they just stopped marking it 3.2%, I'll bet there are many for sale today that would have to have the 3.2% red stamp on it! Beer is made light by less alcohol. I owed 2 beer stores for a short while, that where I'm drawing these "facts" from.

I used to drink Genny Cream "Nails", as we called it, 16 oz. pounders. When people asked why I drank that crap, I told them the truth, "cuz my room mate hates it." Saved me a ton of $$$ when he stopped drinking my beer!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Renner beers from Youngstown and Akron. I still have one of the old cone top cans!


----------

